# Aleppo - Syria



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

All pics from flickr.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

More from flickr


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

More from flickr


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow so historic and beautiful. Thanks for posting these great pix Metsada 
How is everything buddy?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

alitezar said:


> Wow so historic and beautiful. Thanks for posting these great pix Metsada
> How is everything buddy?


Thank you Alitezar, I'm fine  We don't see many threads on Syria, so I thought it might be a good idea to post pics of this historic city.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

really really amazing! to people who have never been to a place like this it just looks like it's out of a storybook! really stunning


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing city! Historical and beautiful... :cheers:


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

I gonna kill myself! when i was a exchange student in Turkey i lived in Iskenderun and that city is very near to Halep! but Rotary didnt let me go there! so couldnt go...


I missed this city, but now im glad to see those pics, the city is really cool and beautiful, i love historic cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Natalino said:


> I gonna kill myself! when i was a exchange student in Turkey i lived in Iskenderun and that city is very near to Halep! but Rotary didnt let me go there! so couldnt go...
> 
> 
> I missed this city, but now im glad to see those pics, the city is really cool and beautiful, i love historic cities.


Is not too late to visit Halep...


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

If you're in Syria, don't forget to visit Latakia too, it's a very beautiful city.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

wow, really nice architecture:cheers:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice old buildings, hope to visit one day.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

It looks like Cairo!


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't know why but there is something that really interests me about Syria. My mother went there many years ago, and I hope to go aswell.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Brilliant combination of Middle Eastern heritage and modernization.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gordion said:


> Nice old buildings


Yeap :yes: those buildings are great


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Libra said:


> I don't know why but there is something that really interests me about Syria.


I feel the same. Of course Syria has certain similarities with Turkey and Iran, maybe that's why we're interested  Syria too was a crossroads of civilizations, so it's culturally rich.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

And I love traditional Syrian music!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Syria is amazing


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Libra said:


> I don't know why but there is something that really interests me about Syria.



Same here. Damascus and Halab are amazing.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Syria looks like little Iran. Iranian made cars everywhere... Their army's main supplier is Iran and the streets look like poor neighborhoods in Iran...


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/6249058










http://500px.com/photo/1794242










http://500px.com/photo/3775449









http://500px.com/photo/10617891









http://500px.com/photo/6249770


----------



## Strykr (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/10/destruction-comes-to-aleppo/100381/









http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/10/destruction-comes-to-aleppo/100381/









http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/10/destruction-comes-to-aleppo/100381/


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Aleppo, Syria by jason_harman, on Flickr


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Syria looks like little Iran. Iranian made cars everywhere... Their army's main supplier is Iran and the streets look like poor neighborhoods in Iran...


It looks nothing like Iran. It's a mediterranean country with Aramaic, Arab and Byzantine history. Iran only started interfering in the past 30 years.

"and the streets look like poor neighborhoods in Iran"....LOL


----------



## Manex (May 3, 2016)

Hi,

I know this is an old threat but I have heared Aleppo's recostruction has already start... any news?
Hurts to see this pictures of before the war followed by the first war pictures...


----------

